
Complaint Against the Administrator of the 401 (k) Plan and Group Health Plan - jsprogrammer
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/162863718/SMAComplaint/Complaint.html
======
gyoza
Interesting read.... Uhh any other info on this? heh.

~~~
jsprogrammer
DOL EBSA spoke to the Administrator before speaking to me. I don't know what
the Administrator said, but the person from EBSA that I eventually spoke to
admitted that he did not actually read the complaint. He said that he would
investigate some of my claims (though he was unable to articulate any of
them). I was never able to get the results of his investigation (I don't think
it was performed in the manner he claimed it would be). I followed up with a
letter to the head of the EBSA and despite receiving a signed Return Receipt,
I have never received a response to it.

